# Topics > Toys >  Lego, construction toys, Lego Group, Billund, Denmark

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lego Group, Billund, Denmark

----------


## Airicist

LEGO® Creator Designer Tips - Lami the Cat 

 Published on Jul 10, 2014




> Build your own toys, beds, and feeding bowls for Lami the Cat from Furry Creatures

----------

